# I am sad :(



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

One of my hens didn't lay today. Its the first time. I just think she is nervous and scared! I'm sure she is fine and I have been feeding them grit so its not anything like that. Its just that my family pay me to give them fresh eggs so my eggs are now odd numbers!


----------



## Wyandotter (Dec 13, 2015)

Its normal for hens to not lay everyday. New layers skip some days sometimes while they get used to laying, when my hens where younger they sometimes laid 2 a day!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yup . People think they'll get 12 eggs daily from 12 hens. Untrue. Chickens take seasonal breaks and some take a break on a day here and there. Out of 16 layers, I get 13 eggs at the most and 1 at the least depending on the season.

Many times, you may want to think in terms of 2. Two symptoms. Is she not laying? Does she look sick? Or having diarrhea and not able to think of one reason.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Mine all take a day off now and then. I keep a log, my golden comet lays 15 or so days straight, then takes a break, My RIR 8-10 days, the rest all lay 3-5 days then skip a day.


----------

